# JD refuses to run.



## cheepsox (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi folks, desperate fore a little help here. JD LA 110 automatic, 1 cyl B&S 19 hp. 6 years old, no issues, well cared for. It will turn over, but not fire up. Starting fluid helps, but it stalls out like its not getting gas. Chronologically:

Last fall, filled up with gas, added Sta-bil, ran it awhile to get thru the carb, and parked it. 

In the Spring, took a long time to fire up, had to used starting fluid. Ran great… for 20 minutes, and died. Since then, it behaves like it is out of gas.

New: Spark plug, gas cap, fuel pump, fuel filter. Drained and disposed of old gas. Blew compressed air thru all fuel lines, from tank to carb, and all lines to and from fuel pump. Removed siphon from gas tank, blew compressed air thru. Filled up with fresh gas. Pulled gas all the way up to fuel filter with Mighty vac. 

No change. Spins and spins, without the hint of a spark. Hit it with starting fluid, and it will run for a few seconds and blow smoke everywhere. 

What the hell else could it possibly be? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
First,check the oil level,to see if it looks high. If so,it probably flooded the crankcase with fuel, Drain,and refill with fresh oil.If it is full of fuel in the oil,you may have to remove the muffler,and "burn it out",by dumping the muffler upside down,then heating it on a small open fire,to get rid of the excess oil/fuel mix,then reinstall it.
If it looks normal,check the fuel shut off(if equipped),to make sure it's on.
If that's ok,check the carb bowl to see if it's getting fuel. If not,check the solenoid,to see if it's stuck closed.


----------



## cheepsox (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi, great to be here JHN. Oil is ok, and near the low side of the range. Should have mentioned I already removed the bowl, it was full of gas, no water, no particles. No fuel shut off. 

Your solenoid idea intrigues me. THis is my first time encountering one. Every other carb has had a screw. How do I test the solenoid? THANKS!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Touch the solenoid,and turn the key to "ON". You should feel it"jump",once.Try it 2-3 times,just to make sure.
If you can't feel it jump,unscrew it from the carb bowl,and watch it as you turn the key. You should see the tip pull in.
This solenoid shuts off fuel to the main jet,when the key is "OFF",to help stop "run on",flooding,and backfire. If it isn't retracting,it wont let fuel into the main jet.
If you can get it to stay running,and it smokes a lot,without let up,check for a blown head gasket.


----------



## cheepsox (Jun 30, 2014)

*no fuel*

Ok, tried feeling the solenoid, nothing. Pulled it off, and it retracts when the key is turned. It retracts slowly, but still retracts.

As an aside, I am not getting any fuel. I pulled the carb off, blew air thru it, made sure the carb bowl was clean… noticed a lack of gas. 

i left the fuel line off, cranked it, nothing. putting my finger over the hole on the hose, you feel air pressure pulses. It is a new fuel pump. As you read above, all lines blown clean, tank pickup clean. 

Any ideas?? Thanks!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok,then you may have a line connected wrong,at the fuel pump,OR(and I've had this happen) the pump,though new,may be defective.
On each port of the pump you will see small triangles . these indicate the direction of fuel flow. The other one goes to the pulse tube from the carb,or breather valve.


----------



## cheepsox (Jun 30, 2014)

Ok, lines now routed correctly. Hose to the crank case is the outermost port on the fuel pump. (No triangles on my replacement fuel pump, btw, and the outlets did not match perfectly, even tho its a Deere part from the dealer.)

BUT>>> OIL now dripping out of fuel pump vent!!! Motor starts up, starts blowing oil smoke everywhere. I let it run, hoping it will burn off. Then notice the weeping out of the fuel pump vent. Dammit. Is a blown Head Gasket the only possibility here? If I replace it, do I have to have the head machined?

Thanks all, even tho this thing aint working right yet, you all have been a huge help.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If there's oil coming out of the pump vent,it may have just sucked some in,from being connected wrong.
Disconnect the pump hose to the carb bowl,and pinch the line off near the tank(or use the fuel shut off if equipped),then start it,and see if it continues to drip oil out the vent. You will have to drip/spray fuel into the carb throat,to keep it running for 3-5 minutes,to see if it still smokes.
If it still drips oil out the vent,but the smoke lessens,the fuel pump is bad. If it keeps smoking badly,it's probably a head gasket. 
Neither the head,nor the block, should require resurfacing,just careful cleaning to remove the old gasket material.These engines usually blow the gasket on the side of the cylinder nearest the push rod passage,since it's narrower,and there's no head bolt,there.
Re-torque it ,in sequence,to the recommended torque,and it should be fine.


----------



## cheepsox (Jun 30, 2014)

Well folks, long story short, it was a blown head gasket. Apparently the Briggs 19.5 is infamous for it. The pushrods are so close to the cylinder, there is no head bolt in that vicinity, and they all blow in that same area eventually. All over youtube. Dam shame too. Bought new, only 6 years old, less than 300 hours, impeccably maintained with Mobil 1, etc.

Still got $500 for it on CL. Put that to a used Deere, just like the old, but with a 25 twin cyl, only 30 hours, oil changed 3x already. Hoping for the best.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah,many of them were sold as scrap,because of that flaw!
I had a customer blow the gasket on a unit that was 1 yr old,and he called Briggs,and they "fixed" it for him,but just after it left warranty,it blew,again!
We ended up finding a Kohler,and putting it on.
He still has the tractor.


----------

